# Ginger



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Ginger. I know how very difficult this is. I hope you find peace in the difficult times ahead. Please feel free to post photos or tell us more about your girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of poor Ginger! It is always hard!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Ginger


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. We would love to see some pictures of your Ginger when you are ready.


----------



## Spoke (Nov 4, 2009)

*It seems to happen so fast*

I am so sorry about your loss, We lost our Golden on October 29, 2010. She seemed fine the day before and the next day she had a bleeding spleen, then she was gone. It seemed so lonely and empty. I kept myself busy looking up Golden retriever breeders and researching. Just keeping busy was the best thing. We found a breeder and will be getting a new puppy in two weeks. I sorta feel guilty about getting a new pup, but I also so miss having a Golden in our home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Ginger. Sending you much strength.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldens forever (Jan 25, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ginger


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Ginger, they take a piece of your heart with them when they go and it hurts like mad. Time will heal the hurt but getting to that point is so hard.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh MY, every time I hear of another Golden that has passed away it breaks my heart.
I will keep you and Ginger in my prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Ginger.

Play hard and run softly at the Bridge, sweet Ginger


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Ginger. It hurts so much when you lose a sweet, beautiful doggie.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Ginger and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Rest in peace sweet Ginger. 

Be kind to yourself. It is so hard to lose one of our babies. As Sameli102 said, they sure take a piece of our heart when they leave. So sorry.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Ginger. I hope time will ease your pain. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss of Ginger. Lost my boy on 1-17-10. Still isn't easy though.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

May your memories, in time, help heal the hole in your heart!
Godspeed, sweet Ginger


----------

